# RIBA Part 2 Architecture graduate - Work in Dubai?



## cokedrinker (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,

Last June i completed my RIBA Part II Architecture in the UK. I am hesitant in continuing my part III in the UK as i have no intention in working here for the long term. (2/3 years down the line i see myself in the US/Australia).

In the meantime, I am thinking a couple of years in Dubai could be a great experience for me. I have no knowledge of how western architecture graduates get on out there; would there be much of a demand for us? If anybody could provide me with some good sources to research this further, or a list of architecture firms that would be interested in such graduates - It would be greatly appreciated.

I'm 26 years old and I also have a degree in Architectural Technology. Between my studies I have taken 2 years work placement.

Cheers!


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

yes there is send me ur cv i ll forward it to one comapny they look for archt


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you are successful in relocating to Dubai. As far as your long term plans go, I think, in general, that the US usually has a surplus of architects. The certification system is probably very different, too. Australia will probably be a better bet.


----------



## cokedrinker (Jan 22, 2008)

Linkbuz,

Thanks for the reply. I sent you a private message, could you reply to it with your email address and i'll forward you my cv and cover letter, Thanks.

I agree with you sythia that Australia will probably bet the better bet for architects (as opposed to the US) and thats where i reckon i will end up a few years down the line.


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is very good a platform...


----------



## markk (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Cokedrinker,

I just wanted to know if you have managed to secure a job yet?


----------

